# Bram Frank Seminar In Spokane



## Dan Anderson (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Folks,

I just spent the weekend in Spokane, Washington training in Bram Frank's two day knife seminar.  The first day he spent going over his method of teaching knife work, what he calls his modular system.  He taught this in Buffalo at the Symposium but here he really had time to do it justice.  The second day we worked on training with the Gunting, a knife he based on Filipino blade principles and for use as a self defense tool while closed.  Both days were great!

A couple of points I want to send out here: 

I have been doing martial arts for almost 37 years now and Modern Arnis for 23 years and I can attest that Bram's knife work comes straight out of Modern Arnis.  His work with the Professor really shows but his personal development and reasearch is very evident as well.  Where I have really concentrated on the stick side of MA, he has gone full bore on the blade side.  He's done his homework and his knowledge is quite deep.

His modular system of teaching knife work is a model of efficient simplicity.  His teaching thrust is to get military, corrections officers and security types to get this data in a very fast and easily assimilable way as they will only have 6-12 hours to really get it.  Why am I so impressed by it?  Well, after 37 years it is expected that I should pick up on it quickly.  My wife, Marie, went to the seminar.  She has only done a little karate, hasn't trained for 3 years now and hasn't done any stick or knife.  She picked up on it fast and got it.  This is the mark of an instructor and instructional method!

As both Rich Parsons and Paul Janulis said at the Symposium, you can see the Modern Arnis in what Bram does.  I highly recommend any of y'all out there to attend his seminar.  Great stuff!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like an excellent seminar!! 

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds good!

I'll attest, you can see the modern arnis in Brams knife work! It's a great perspective on our art!

 
PAUL


----------



## BRAM (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got home...a bit jet lagged..
Dan you missed the can cutting and the pig cutting...eeehhh haw
we had a merry old time cutting things up into tiny weenie pieces...
you take a soda can..or beer can.. put some water in it so its not just flying away...
put it on the very end of a 2 x 4...
then cut it in half with a single swing of the knife WITHOUT knocking it off the 2 x 4....
for you Dan I tried to cut the can perfectly so you could have two matching pieces.. I failed..
I cut just OVER the Mountain..then next just under the Dew..I couldn't cut it right between...I tried!
actually to do it I had to cut straighter than the usual optimum angle to follow the logo...
We cut paper as well...you hang a string from the cieling , blacony whatever...in a loop to hold a paper clip about eye level..you put a piece of regulation lined paper...two lines wide, 4 inches long into the paper clip..then cut it in half..across the paper WITHOUT pulling down the string or the paper clip...
Cutting pig? Well its a BLAST....
you should have seen the flesh fly!..
hmmm...well you had to be there to appreciate it..

Actually..Thanks to all of you for the kind comments about my teaching in Buffalo, Vancouver and Spokane..
In Buffalo I really appreciate Rich and Paul saying they could see that my knife work was definately Modern Arnis..

Thank you Tom ( Bolden) for saying that as long as you've known me way back when..and that  I ALLWAYS had a knife, I harrassed Prof about knife stuff all the time and that Prof refered to me as " the man with a knife"....

Dan.. thank you for the kind words on my teaching methodology..
I'm honored that you and Marie came to play with me in Spokane..
I'm glad she picked it up and likes the blade and the training...
NOw you're in BIG trouble..ROFL...
sticks are cheap..KNIVES??? whoahoho..they cost MONEY....
ROFL....

I'm off to get some rest..

Bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Guys,

A reference point on this talk of paper, can, string and rope cutting.  Bram's student, Greg Beeman, tied the world record for rope cutting.  10 one inch thick pieces of rope braided together cut with a single swipe of his knife.  The rope is in free hanging position.  I saw the rope.  I saw the knife.  It was a mother of a knife.  They also were cutting pop cans as well.  The idea was put a little water in the can and then cleave through it with a single swipe *without* toppling the can in the process.  I really wanted to try my hand at it (knowing I'd probably fail miserably) and that's what I missed by having to come back home.

Bram - you're welcome.  The methodology is clear cut (no pun intended) and right ot the point.  It also adheres to my philosophy of _the more dangerous the weapon, the simpler the application._  Yes, Marie picked up on it fast.  My favorite moment of the entire seminar is when she and I were goofing around during a break.  I came at her with a a series of kung fu movie punches and she responded with a picture perfect cut and counter.  You bolted out of the chair with the hugest grin on your face, "That's what I mean!!!"

Sticks are cheap and so am I.  I like the knives I have.  I'll leave the collecting to you, Kelly and Tim and I'll admire them from afar.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Hi Folks,
> 
> I just spent the weekend in Spokane, Washington training in Bram Frank's two day knife seminar.  The first day he spent going over his method of teaching knife work, what he calls his modular system.  He taught this in Buffalo at the Symposium but here he really had time to do it justice.  The second day we worked on training with the Gunting, a knife he based on Filipino blade principles and for use as a self defense tool while closed.  Both days were great!
> ...


Ya know ya could mention this stuff to us Spokanites before the seminar and not after. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Ya know ya could mention this stuff to us Spokanites before the seminar and not after.
> Just a thought. *



Dear Touch,

I totally understand!  The promo for this seminar hit a major snag so many people didn't hear about it until too late.  I will make sure you will hear about the next one as I will also promo it on the various forums.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jul 30, 2003)

Somehow we didn't get notice here in western WA either, usually I am on Frank's and Bram's mailing list, I would like to come someday and give Bram my regards.

I bet it was hot there, triple digits?


----------



## BRAM (Jul 31, 2003)

Sorry...to all that missed it..
We'll do Portland, Spokane and Seattle next year..
We had a few snafus.. I was out of country and Frank got accepted to the academy and was working swing shifts @ the Corrections Dept...
Greg took over @ the last minute and tried to get a bunch of people there..

I came in from out of USA..direct to Spokane...

WE were on Mark Furman's radio show plugging it..
Mark was really into it..which I thank him for...

Dan.. you CAN cut the can..

Susan & Ann cut the can but it blew off the 2 x 4..OK it FLEW off the 2x4..ROFL..but they DID cut the can smoothly..

be safe

Bram


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 31, 2003)

Here is a good overview of the Gunting knife
http://www.themartialist.com/0703/gunting.htm
Check it out.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rocky (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Bram we talked via e-mail a few times, can't remember if we ever met. I here lots of good things about your knife work, next time you're in the Michigan area let me know!!!!!


Rocky


----------



## BRAM (Jul 31, 2003)

PappyGeo:
I hope to meet up with you one day...
Rocky: 
we met @ Michigan camp a couple of times in the old days..ROFL....I'd love to come learn from you one day....
Paul & Rich: 
thanks for the vote of confidence in my Modern Arnis-Presas family style knife work...
Dan:
who are you again? Oh my..you DO have a big red S on your chest!! Oh wow..rules #1 & #2 don't apply to you....
om my god..it's..........SUPER DAN..protector of the weak, hitter of the sticks,,breaker of the blades..
just joking!!! Thanks for all your support and for giving me a chance to show you my training methodology...
hello to Marie...

be safe

Bram


----------



## Rocky (Aug 1, 2003)

Bram wrote:







> Rocky we met @ Michigan camp a couple of times in the old days..ROFL....I'd love to come learn from you one day



  Please lets not call it the old days!!!   Every time someone says that I picture myself getting older and older, Christ I am only 23 old is.....well I don't want to have to ansewer to Master Anderson, or Tim Hartman, or especially Jim Power, so I 'll just leave that alone.

 Anyways I here you are quite the knife designer, I look forward to swaping some training back and forth.

Rocky


----------



## BRAM (Aug 1, 2003)

Rocky...
I just turned 50..So it tempers everything..ROFL..

be safe
Bram


----------

